# megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!!



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

just finishing up the wiring on my aba16v with a t3/t4 turbo and 50lb injectors. runing ford edis-4 for spark. Just was wondering if anyone out there has any maps they were willing to give up for a starting point for me. My e-mail is [email protected] , any help would be great thanks guys!


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (DWI_gti)*


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (DWI_gti)*

Looks like an awesome project! Do a search here for megasquirt, there are a couple of threads discussing the ECU. There is also a VAG group on Yahoo! groups.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (DWI_gti)*

Just leave the V8 map in and start tuning from there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Get everything non-wot at stoich to start. Undo your boost hoses at tune WOT @ 100kpa around 13:1-12.5:1. Then richen those numbers up about 10-20% everywhere above those VE numbers in the bins above and start tuning the boost.
For ignition, 10 at idle ramp to 20 at 2200 and 30 at 3300 is a good start. Take 1-1.5deg out per psi of boost to start (VERY safe starting point).


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (need_a_VR6)*

whats roughly the max advance on the NA side of the table, 35? 30?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (ValveCoverGasket)*

Depends on compression but 35 is probably about it for 100kpa and no boost around 9:1. Part throttle you can put in another 5-7deg for cruise economy where you really need the timing to burn a leaner then stoich mixture.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (need_a_VR6)*

so say on my 8.3:1 c/r im safe running 34 or so at 7200 on 92 octane (obviously only up to 100kpa)?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (ValveCoverGasket)*

Yeah that will probably work and work well. Make sure you're not running any boost at part throttle otherwise that timing might be a bit high for 100kpa.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (need_a_VR6)*

actually heres the map








so maybe some more spark up to 100kpa on the high end is needed? (car hasnt run yet, going to go run it today actually)


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (ValveCoverGasket)*

that map is for your 16v turbo? if so what size injectors you runing


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (DWI_gti)*

As long as you don't make boost at part throttle, giving it a little more at 100kpa would be fine. Be careful though, on a small turbo load could rise quickly without wot, and you would want to start taking timing out there as well.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (need_a_VR6)*

its a t3/t4 50 trim, starts boosting fairly late since its only a 1.8l
and 42# injectors


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (ValveCoverGasket)*

If the hotside is a .63 no sweat, but I think a smaller stage .48 will start spooling at part throttle from what I remember. Just be careful and when in doubt, less timing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_If the hotside is a .63 no sweat, but I think a smaller stage .48 will start spooling at part throttle from what I remember. Just be careful and when in doubt, less timing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It should spool at part throttle since my turbo does on my 8v and its a t3/t4 .48 hot


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (need_a_VR6)*

yeah its a .48 hotside...so a little less timing in the slightly sub 100kpa high rpm bins?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (ValveCoverGasket)*

Probably the best way to do it is this, tune the car without the boost tube connected and do lots of datalogs (you should anyway). Keep a close eye on the MAP values for each rpm/tps value. Reconnect your boost tube. Any time your MAP value is higher then it was for each tps/rpm value, you're making part throttle boost and you should be taking a bit of timing out. Doesn't have to be a lot as the load at part throttle is lower, but it should be something.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (need_a_VR6)*

awesome, will do.
car started right up last night and idled smooth (with 42# injectors at 3.5bar








) didnt get to drive it as its got no headlights and it was 11pm at that point but the smoothness of the starting and idling really has me looking forward to driving it again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (ValveCoverGasket)*

Smooth start and idling, something's gotta be setup wrong


----------



## KeithMac (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (need_a_VR6)*

Cheers for posting the map up VCG, I`m looking into sparking mine over winter so that`s a good start!
Let us know how you get on







.
Shouldn`t matter if you boost on part thottle as the MAP will increase and the MS will just read the coresponding spark advance off the table. 
Might get sparks rigged up in Sunday now if the weather`s ok..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (KeithMac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeithMac* »_Shouldn`t matter if you boost on part thottle as the MAP will increase and the MS will just read the coresponding spark advance off the table. ..


Right but the trick is getting the number in the table right!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (KeithMac)*

Keith, You should IM OttawaG60 since he has been running MSnS -e for a couple of years on his 16vG60
S


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (KeithMac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeithMac* »_Cheers for posting the map up VCG, I`m looking into sparking mine over winter so that`s a good start!


definetly worth while to go to spark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill keep you guys all posted. i have high hopes for the next couple days


----------



## KeithMac (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (sdezego)*

I`ve had a few postings with him on here and MS forum, seems a nice helpful chap.
I think there`s a spark map table from the 8v G60`s around somewhere, will have a look and see what sort of timing VW used..


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (KeithMac)*

It would be nice if you could log the Timing Curve from Digi1 just for giggles. I have a few chips that I would be interested in seeing the curve.
...maybe you can, but I don't know how.
S


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: megasquirt on a aba16v turbo map needed!! (sdezego)*

just give up on Digi1, I did. And i was not able to make it home this weekend to work on the car (had to stay at school). But i got acouple maps that should be a good starting point.


----------

